# Orange cat behavior



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

I've read a little but do orange cats seem more lovey compared to others?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Since orange cats tend to be male, a lot of people would agree with that. We've had several discussons on this same issue, but no resolution. Depends on the cat, its history, etc., etc.

Do you have an orange kitty?


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

We just lost our orange guy. Without him you really notice the void. He was really the only one who would come up to you and always follow us around etc. Taken too soon by a heart condition  3yrs old.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! I am so, so very sorry.

atback 

The orange boy I fell in love with at Petsmart was the most loveable cat I've ever met. He was huge, but not fat. A big lovebug.


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

Yea, we are thinking about visiting the shelters to get another big lovey red guy. We have 3 or 4 located that fit the bill but I feel bad about trying to replace the one we loved so much. He is on top of our head board in a nice urn


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't think of it as replacing him, think of it as rescuing another kitty. We don't ever replace our loved ones, but we can give love and hope and a lovely home to more kitties who have nothing but love to give back, unconditionally.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, I'm so sorry to hear about your orange-guy. atback I agree with Marie, they are never replaced...what I consider it being: I feel I am "honoring" my deceased pet by sharing the love/care they taught me to give, with another cat/kitten in-need. It is a sad fact that our pets do not live as long as we do...so my own personal goal...is to love as many cats as I can for _their_ lifetime, during _my_ lifetime.

I also feel temperament and personality are unique for each individual cat, they are all different. I have a multi-cat household. Currently, we have 8, but I've had as many as a dozen _and even more if I were fostering a litter_. What I like about having multiple cats is that throughout the day, at least *someone* wants some snuggle-y attention so I never feel like I'm alone.
heidi


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost your orange boy. It is so difficult to lose them. What was his name? Would you like to post pictures of him?


The most loveable cat I have ever had was an orange boy named Daffy. He died at 10 years old to a heart attack.
Scottie that I have now is one of the brattiest, moodiest cats I have ever had, so you can't base personality on color.


----------



## KaI8t (Jun 5, 2009)

My Reowww is definitely unique. We had the name picked out before the cat (long story) but he clearly was born to be our Reowww. He is the only one of our boys that we got as a kitten and for a while there it didn't look like he was going to make it. He was too skinny and not eating. However he pulled through and now he is huge. He is the biggest of our cats (and the fluffiest). He isn't overweight but I don't know that I've ever come across a cat as big has him in length/ height.

In addition he is the most vocal of our cats, which is cute because it pretty much always sounds like he is saying is name. Also when he was a kitten, he used to like to sleep in the crook of your neck and this is something he hasn't grown out of. So sometimes I wake up with a huge cat on me hahaha. 


Reowww is our only orange guy and he is awesome, but our other 3 boys are pretty unique and quirky themselves. In November we took in a stray that was freezing on our porch and named him Iggy (cause he was frozen like an Igloo!). He is grey stripped and white on his belly (almost resembles the coloring of a wolf). He is a nut, loves to play, and will "talk" to you on command. Our other two boys are Ret and Leland, both of whom are laid back black cats (until my recent problems with Ret) and typically tend to not let anything phase them.

I also agree that you shouldn't feel like you are replacing him. There are so many pets that need a good home, taking in another pet is a wonderful idea. Just be sure that you aren't picking a pet (based on color) in hopes that they might be similar to your orange boy. I always go with my gut. 

Good luck!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if I put any stock in different colors having certain personalities . . . but having said that, my orange boy is the sweetest, most kind-spirited cat you'll ever meet. We've had him a little over a year (he just turned 3), and in that time he has never nipped at us or hissed once. He's a lovable goof, and just a sweet, sweet guy who really means well.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

My 'orange' guy (we call the colour ginger over here) is an extremely affectionate and quirky little love-bug. But I don't think it has anything to do with his colouring. Mums cat, Felix, is also incredibly affectionate and loving and he is tabby and white.

Sorry about your little guy 

atback


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

My ginger guy is the same, he's such a gentle sweetie


----------



## joizeydevil (Jun 10, 2009)

I have two orange cats and I love their stoner personalities. Two totally different cats but both extremely lovable. I have to admit that the other cats that I've had in the past haven't been nearly as lovable as these guys. Both male and orange. I think I'm hooked. But like everyone said, you can't judge personality by the color.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I have 3 orange boys. I am hooked! They are all terribly sweet and get comments all the time about how they are some of the sweetest cats ever from friends and family.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I have an orange girl...very sweet and lovey, but I'd say that's more due to her breed than her color.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Rusty is such a sweety. He's quiet and soft spoken, and can usually be found at the top of the stairs, watching the couches for someone to lay down. Once they do, he stealthily goes in and eventaully Ninja-cuddle-attacks someone. I say ninja because he climbs the back of the couch and will surprise you by suddenly dropping limply from over your shoulder right into your lap :lol: 








And then there was my first cat... Playball. I was young when we had her, but gosh she was such a great cat. A large, loving, kooky, motherly queen. My mom tells me that she could trust Playball to look over my sister and I when we were toddlers. I remember playing "tag" with her in my garage when I was very young, and I also remember how gentle she was even though my sister and I were probably so obnoxious!

I also used to have an orange cat named Sandy... she wasn't very nice, didn't really like her humans much. She used to bite and scratch most people and eventually ran away and never looked back. :| So I guess all oranges are not lovers.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

For what it's worth, I'm going to be cat-sitting next week for one of my co-worker's kitties. I met him last night for the first time, and he was the sweetest, most affectionate cat on first meeting that I've ever met!

I'm so sorry for your loss of the first orange kitty.


----------



## Ka-Ka-Ka-Kitty Face (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a first time cat owner, so I definately don't know it all....but I'm confused.

I don't see how the cats fur color makes it a certain way. That's like saying, dumb blondes.
Isn't it the genetic code that is their personality??


----------



## cadams5120 (May 20, 2009)

My orangie is definately in a league of his own. lol. i have two other males and he is a lot different. He is the most easy going cat I have ever met. He loves going to the vet and he loves getting his nails trimmed. He's a mess, and our first baby. We thought all cats were like him - LOL. :roll: However, he loves to get into everything, so we're constantly saying "where's whiskers??"


----------



## cadams5120 (May 20, 2009)

BTW - all the cats posted are gorgeous.


----------

